# Paradigm Studio CC V. 2



## dearslayer (Apr 12, 2014)

I all. Have an opportunity to purchase a used studio CC V 2 and the guy was asking $399.00. I offered $200.00 to see where he was willing to settle and he came back at $300.00. My thought was that it was still a little on the high side. What would be the most reasonable price for this particular speaker. I'm putting together a 5.1 system for future use and I already have Studio ADP V2 for surrounds and Studio 20 V 2 for the fronts. Your thoughts ??


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The original asking price was definitely high. I'd say a fair price lies between your offer and his last. Maybe try $225 and hold firm and see what happens.


----------



## dearslayer (Apr 12, 2014)

That's exactly what I did. I said to mull it over and keep me posted if he changes his mind. Is there some hard fast rule as to what one should pay as a percentage of the original retail price based on age of the item? It's hard to pass up sometimes and it's difficult to know if the asking price is too high even if it is the Studio line. Thanks for the input.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I like to pay 50% or less when buying used. A great way to look at prices is us audio mart and other similar sites to see what others are selling them for.


----------



## dearslayer (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok great that's kinda of what I've been doing. Wow there is soooo much to learn about this stuff. I've been reading some post on the speaker topics and it's mind boggling. Geez how long do you have to be at this stuff to detect weather one speaker sounds like the next and timbre matching etc. I currently have Monitor 11 series 7 towers but have the Mini monitor V6 for the surrounds and the CC190 for the Center and it kind of sounds pretty good to me. I tried changing out the minis with my ADP studio V2 and the Center for my CC370 V 3 but I have a hard time telling if there is a big difference. Maybe my hearing isn't so subtle at my 53 years.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would just do a Google search and look for some being sold. I did a quick search and it seems that center is pretty dated. I found one sale in 2004 on eBay for $168 and another on a different forum for $225 in 2000. His asking price seems way off to me and I'd be tempted to offer even less than you have or even look for a newer version of the Studio CC.


----------



## dearslayer (Apr 12, 2014)

I went back on the site that he had the ad on it says it's no longer available. It just went on there this morning and now it's gone so I guess I don't have to worry about getting it for a better price. I did a little more research and most of that version is going for $250.00 or less. I guess someone thought it was a good deal after all and grabbed it.


----------

